# CDs you haven't listened to in awhile...



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

OK,

Here is a thread to list some CDs in your collection that you've been ignoring or neglecting and haven't listened to them in awhile (either by choice or not).

Here are a few of mine:

*Beethoven* - Diabelli Variations (not by choice, must put it on soon)

*Mahler* - Symphonies (I have to be in the right mood to listen to Mahler).

*Bach *- Brandenburg Concertos (don't know why).

*Mendelssohn* - String Quartets (every time I pick up my set of these, I seem to end up listening to the Octet because I love it so much. )


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Vivaldi music. But the wind concertos thread increased again my interest in Vivaldi. 

Symphonies/concertos by contemporaries of Haydn and Mozart or any early "classicists": Many of those worksare light weight: fun to listen a couple of times but bores you eventually. I think for example about Cannabich, Beck, Boulogne, Pleyel, Dittersdorf (those last 2 are not that bad), Sammartini, etc.

This boredom, I think, made me switch to late classical symphonic output whicn I knew and still know less than 1750-1780 period.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I previously mentioned Telemann's Flute Concerto in another thread. Now there is a piece, which came to mind at the spur of the moment, that I haven't heard in a long time. Im patiently searching for that CD.

As for others... Rachmaninoff's Symphonies (seems every time Ive been drawn to Rachmaninoff in the past year, or longer, I end up listening to Pno _Concerti_ Nos. 2 and 3, _The Bells_, or _Isle of the Dead_ or something), Prokofiev Symphony Nos. 1 and 5, and Stravinsky's Symphony in 3 Movements (again, always listening to _The Rite of Spring_, _Petrouchka_ and _The Firebird_.)


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Discs I recovered from my dusty shelves:
Vengerov plays violin concertos by Tchaikovsky and Glazunov
Perlman plays Vieuxtemps 5th and Goldmark (I'm pretty sure I hadn't listened to Vieuxtemps in at least 3 years)


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Vengerov?? PUT IT BACK ON THE SHELF!


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Morigan said:


> Vengerov?? PUT IT BACK ON THE SHELF!


Why? His Tchaikovsky was very good, as well as the Glazunov.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

This may sound "nerdish", but do any of you put a note or bit of paper inside the CD case to indicate when was the last date you listened to a CD?


----------



## Inominate (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm sorry to say I have a few hundreds I have not listened to for at least 2 years.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Inominate said:


> I'm sorry to say I have a few hundreds I have not listened to for at least 2 years.


Me too. Like one with concertos by Ben-Haim, Zehavi and Shariff; it hit the plates two months ago only for me to discover the disc had somehow been corrupted.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

I really must, MUST put on some Liszt...

Can you believe that a Lisztfreak hasn't heard anything by Liszt for almost two weeks!


----------



## Inominate (Oct 16, 2007)

^Sorry - but that lapse means you should forfeit your name forthwith


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Aaah, something like that ... never!


----------

